# Autosleeper control panel



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Have recently bought a Mezan and had a problem in that the control panel power switch i.e. 12v aux - centre off - 121v vehicle only worked on aux.

Dealer checked and said 12v veh not connected. I realise could be to avoid flat starter battery but has anyone come across this before as I would have thought it was on a standard loom so where are the supply wires?

Keith


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't help you Keith, but I know a man who can, and I bet he will post as soon as he sees your query.

Our new, and very welcome member, the "_Man from Autosleepers_".


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Zebedee - nice to know another manufacturer has joined our illustrial fourm

Keith

edit for ilustrial read ilustrious - put it down to old age :? :?


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

It sounds like the battery charger switch. Normally this has 3 positions :- Off, Charge the auxilliary or habitation battery, or charge the vehicle battery.

If the vehicle position is not connected, presumably it does not have the facility to charge the vehicle battery.

Until this is all clarified with AS I would leave the switch in the Aux position when on hook up or you may end up with a flat battery.

Best wishes


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A/S are on shutdown this week, so I guess Simon (our man from A/S) is posting on here while on holiday - which is damn good of him.   

There may be a delayed response though, so be patient.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You might find that it was never intended for all switches to work. On my Duetto that certainly seems to be the case as nothing seems to happen when I press some of the switches and the handbook is gloriously unhelpful in this respect. I'm not bothered though because I am completely satisfied with my van and its quality compared to other panel vans.


----------

